# Leopard gecko throat moving?



## XxkakashixX

Hey guys I'm just curious, why do geckos move their throats? (like frogs) and when do they increase? When they'rr scared or excited?

Thanks  x


----------



## madmully

A good question ! i really would also like to know the answer to this question


----------



## nats0128

i think its when they get excited as mine leo always does it when he see's the tub i keep the crickets in, 

He moves on to the top of his rock and starts wacthin the crickets run around his tank then fires himself off the rock at the crickets, :lol2:


----------



## XxkakashixX

I thought so  Mine reacted ehen I held her in the store, and when I fed her  so stressand excitement, but she does it even when she's not either of these things :L so I'm wondering why they do it xD I don't even know why frogs do it!


----------



## morphosaurus

They're breathing! Amphibians and reptiles don't have well developed diaphragms like mammals, and as far as I recall their intercostal (rib) muscles aren't too efficient either. So they pump air in and out using their mouth and throat.

And as with most of us, if they get excited or scared, they breathe more quickly.


----------



## lew924

both my males do this when they are being fed, but my new female does it when i have my hand in the viv(only had her a week). so i think that it is both them being excited and scared.


----------



## madmully

Ah ! their breathing now that does make some sense, i get rather fascinated by watching them breathe then !


----------



## jools

madmully said:


> Ah ! their breathing now that does make some sense, i get rather fascinated by watching them breathe then !


Spoken like a true reptile lover :lol2: For me every aspect of their behaviour and physiology - however normal - is a constant source of wonder. 
Yes they move their throats to breathe. When they are excited or stressed they breathe more rapidly and deeply.


----------



## XxkakashixX

I thought it was breathing but I saw her sides move when she was stressed  But that's very interesting :O thanks for the help ! Xx


----------



## NaomiR

morphosaurus said:


> They're breathing! Amphibians and reptiles don't have well developed diaphragms like mammals, and as far as I recall their intercostal (rib) muscles aren't too efficient either. So they pump air in and out using their mouth and throat.
> 
> And as with most of us, if they get excited or scared, they breathe more quickly.


spot on : victory:

people also ask me (alot) why rabbits twitch their noses - are they happy or excited?? neither, it's just part of their respiriatory process :2thumb:

the throat thing is really cute though and my gex open and close their mouths alot and I pretend they're singing!!


----------

